# Gregory Horror Show:Another World



## ladiesman217 (Sep 15, 2008)

New to the forums here =3

I was just wondering if anyone has heard of this manga(Gregory Horror Show:Another World), I really need a scan-lation of it if possible,

Thanks in advance,

Tommy

Editlease move if this is in the wrong forum. :<


----------



## Journey (Oct 2, 2008)

I never know there was a manga for it I have two of the movies


----------



## ladiesman217 (Oct 21, 2008)

There is.


I hope it's good though


----------

